# "rubbing out" waterbased polycrylic



## uniqeresults (Oct 23, 2011)

am just about to finalize finish on a table top. used waterbased polycrylic applied the recomended coats and dont think i have enough build up is more finish a bad thing? also i desire a glossy finish would steel wool with a paste wax to finalize things cause problems like it would between coats


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

uniqeresults said:


> am just about to finalize finish on a table top. used waterbased polycrylic applied the recomended coats and dont think i have enough build up is more finish a bad thing? also i desire a glossy finish would steel wool with a paste wax to finalize things cause problems like it would between coats


 





 
More build up is just fine as long as the previous application is completely dry. It may feel dry to the touch in 30 minutes, but it needs time to cure.

For a gloss finish, use gloss material. With sufficient build it can be wet sanded and "rubbed out" to a piano finish if necessary. It takes successively soother grits of wet-or-dry silicone carbide sandpaper and water (up to 1500x-1800x). If less than that polished piano finish is desired, use a synthetic microfiber pad, like Scotch Brite. If you've sprayed the finish, you can get a very nice "off-the-gun" finish which is close to a rubbed out finish.

*I would not use steel wool or any wax of any kind*.









 







.


----------



## uniqeresults (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks! didnt spray but let each coat dry at least over nite whats the final dry time for the last coat till i try and rub the finish ive heard mixed opinions


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

I use the 1 full day dry time first coat
2 full day dry time second coat and so on. 
If you allow the spray to cure your results will be better. Most folk are anxious to get it done but if you can spare the extra time the results will be worth it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

after the finish is good and hard I use a poly batting that is formed into a pad and used for padding. I cut it into round peaces and use it on a high speed buffer. It comes out looking like glass. just keep it moving so you don't burn/melt the finish.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

I use enduro from GF for finish, usually will spray a sanding sealer on heavy, sand with 100-150 then spay a top coat (build coat) let dry 2-4 hours depending on temp, sand again with 150-220 then spray a finish top coat. It usually doesnt need to be rubbed out at that point.


----------

